# cost of car and home insurance



## Montycor (Dec 23, 2020)

I have noticed here in Alberta that my auto , car and boat insurance costs are goig thru the roof. Wawanesa just sent me a notice for another 460.00 for my truck (by the way I drive about once every 2-3 months) The other vehicle is a camper van and it sits in the garage from fall to spring.My thoughts are to cancell all but the law required liability for the autos and buy a Denver boot for the boat I am aware of the risks for my plan, but enough is enough for these costs and by the way you cant boat now.Welcome your comments


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

my home insurance policy increased 42 % this years. 
42%!
I've never had a claim in 44 years of home ownership!
what a colossal waste of money!


----------



## Montycor (Dec 23, 2020)

jargey3000 said:


> my home insurance policy increased 42 % this years.
> 42%!
> I've never had a claim in 44 years of home ownership!
> what a colossal waste of money!


What can we do about it?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

All you can do is shop around. 

Our car and home insurance are due for renewal at the end of April. Cost has hardly changed and I think we also receive a rebate on car insurance because of lower use during Covid. 

This is with CAA insurance.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OR....take a chance & live without (home) insurance


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My home quote went up 25 percent last June.. I went on line to my insurer and got a quote as if I was a new customer. Bingo...all of a sudden the 'new customer' rate was the same as my previous, ie no 25 percent increase rate..

Called the insurer. Asked to be a new customer. They obliged after some delay. In the end I actually got slightly more coverage for what I had been paying in the past.

I also checked the web for on line quotes to ensure mine was in the ballpark. Plan to do the same if our auto insurance increases by more than a reasonable amount.

Our auto insurance went up significantly after State Farm sold their Canadian business. I think it was to BelAir. Not only did the premiums increase substantially I noticed that the deductable went up to $1000 from 500. We shopped. Took about an hour...well worth my time.

I believe that loyal customers often pay more than new customers because insurers feel that they are less likely to shop. Rate creep. Plus they want to attract new business.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Just renewed my wawanesa house insurance, up 8%. Also just renewed a straight liability policy for something else, up 15%. On this one agent says their seeing 10 - 20% increases across the board and its getting harder just to get insurance period.

For vehicle insurance - icbc in bc, they just moved to no fault insurance and on one vehicle I "saved" about $350. Another one comes due in a couple of weeks and expect a similar reduction. Both vehicles less than 5000 km this past year.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Regarding State Farm - Desjardin bought their Canadian business. I was once with a Desjardin owned insurer called The Personal. Very bad experience with them after a drunk driver hit into us while in USA. I liked our State Farm agent, but moved once Desjardin took over.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got a follow-up letter from my house insurance agent advising that Wawanesa now has available protection against a claim that would cause me to lose my claims free status. Cost of the added protection is $40.00. Some young buck (or doe) aiming for the C suite no doubt dreamt this up as another money grab.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like Wawanesa is on the prowl today. 

I just got email from my agent thus: "they have stated that the new appraised value on the home is higher than what we have you currently insured for ($1,488,500). They will be increasing the dwelling limit on the policy to $1,757,814 effective May 16, 2021 and will send out an invoice for the additional premium amount at that time."

This comes after they billed me a couple of months ago for the next year. I guess they decided this is a good way to make some extra. The agent says if I don't like it, we can cancel the policy and start shopping for a new insurer.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I started a thread like this in January. Before I shopped around, my insurance for both was around $4000. After I switched, I saved 45%.

I was long-time customer of Monnex before TD took over. Loyalty does not matter.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Tostig said:


> I was long-time customer of Monnex before TD took over. Loyalty does not matter.


Who are you with now?

My insurance (with TD) was coming up for renewal and I saw that they increased my premium by 7%. I noticed that they had bumped up the coverage amounts even though I did not ask for this, perhaps as an inflation adjustment or an easy way to grab more premium. I decided to reduce the insured amounts and also remove one type of coverage, and now have a premium that's down 7% as opposed to up 7%.

I'm happy with this policy and will stick with TD. Nice to actually pay less money than last year.



Retiredguy said:


> Just got a follow-up letter from my house insurance agent advising that Wawanesa now has available protection against a claim that would cause me to lose my claims free status. Cost of the added protection is $40.00. Some young buck (or doe) aiming for the C suite no doubt dreamt this up as another money grab.


TD just tried to sell me this "claims forgiveness" as well. Just got off a long phone call with them. I decided against it, I'll take my chances.

Plus, I think with home insurance, about 3 years after a claim it's ancient history anyway right?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

While many will go for the lowest quote, my focus is on service in dealing with claims. I live in Calgary and was insured with a Canadian insurer which was acquired a few years prior by a US company. Three years ago, we experienced a significant water damage claim due to a fitting adaptor failure to one of the master bathroom sinks. In two hours, we experienced a catastrophic event which cost over $ 85,000 to repair. A junior adjuster from Toronto who was in Calgary for one month visited the house to view the damage but then returned to Toronto. Our claim was then assigned to a senior Ontario adjuster who indicated he had would handle the claim from Toronto. It was agreed that since we were in an estate home, it would be best if we engaged a high-end contractor to look after the restoration. The restoration was done in stages - quotes sent, work done, we paid contractor and then were reimbursed by insurer. All was well until the last part which was replacing the hardware flooring for just over $30 thousand. The adjuster just stopped responding to emails and phone calls. Claimed he was too busy with Ontario claims. Three months after work was done and contractor paid, I finally sent a nasty letter to the insurer’s Ombudsman threatening to report them to the Insurance Bureau and provincial regulator. Claim paid within one week. 
It was obvious that we needed to change insurers. We chose Chubb due to the recommendations of a number of friends who indicated that although Chubb was more expensive, they were the best in class in customer satisfaction and best in class coverage options.
Chubb recommended we install a leak detection system to prevent another major water event. We chose Floe by Moen which I highly recommend - cost was about $2,300 Installed.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> All you can do is shop around.
> 
> Our car and home insurance are due for renewal at the end of April. Cost has hardly changed and I think we also receive a rebate on car insurance because of lower use during Covid.
> 
> This is with CAA insurance.


We just received notice from CAA of an additional rebate on our car insurance. This year we will get a 15% discount on top of the 15% we already get by having the GPS gizmo installed that confirms our safe driving. As it is, one of our cars hardly been driven at all this year. Realistically, I should remove the insurance until we again need the car.


----------

